# Going from EC2 to Camrock



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey gang. Sold my 159 Attack Banana and picked up a 2012/13 159 Yes Pick Your Line. First time out today. Conditions were hardpack and somewhat icy. I found the Yes Camrock much less washy than the Attack Banana which I rode in the same place last week. I had just tuned the Attack, but it didn't seem to help. Much happier with the Pick Your Ride. However, as expected from ArsenalFan, there is a "but." Here it is: I like the new board but I don't love it (initially impression). Now you must remember, there is no such thing as demo days in Calgary area. Accordingly, I have to research online and then pull the trigger. I rode my friends Travis Rice Pro at the end of the day and gave him mine to ride. I found the MTX on the TRice to be much better than on my old Attack Banana and found the Rice to be a good ride. The TRice also seemed quite a bit quicker than the Pick Your Line and supersonic compared to the Attack Banana.

My thoughts are that I will need to give the Yes board a chance and ride much more aggressive since it is cambered under foot. Questions:

A) Are turns supposed to be initiated a little different on a Camrock v EC2?
B) Is edgehold on Camrock expected to be at its best when your balls out as opposed to riding somewhat slower/lazyer?
C) Do you think it would make a difference if I switched out my Cartels for the Now Ipo's? 

Your thoughts are much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I should add that I had decided on the Camrock as I have a Hovercraft which I loved from the moment I stepped on it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey! Where were you in the lets bash Poutanen thread!?! lol

Burton does come to LL sometimes for demo days not sure about the other manufacturers. I remember it being late in the season last year, April maybe?

Honestly give it another few days on the new board. I found it's taken me 5 days or so to really get comfortable on the new one myself...

Camber does like to be pushed though, so maybe it'll come alive with aggressive riding?

Have fun! :yahoo: You've had/tried so many boards this year you should start a review blog about them all!!!


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Now you must remember, there is no such thing as demo days in Calgary area.


You missed a few. Got to check the hill event calendars for this stuff.

Alpenland shop @ Castle yesterday.

Salomon was @ Panorama in December.

Huge demo event in KH on Jan.19/20th.

Burton was @ COP in December, will be back on Jan.26th. They will also be in KH ^ and @ Fernie on Feb.2. 

My Lake Louise paper calendar shows demo day on Jan.19th, but I have no idea what demo or if that's still valid. Ski Cellar advertises a large demo fleet, but I never inquired how much it costs. EDIT: It says on their site $50 per day and you can get up to $100 (2 demo days credited on a actual purchase with receipt.)


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

The Camrock on the Hovercraft feels like a full camber deck pretty much to me. The camber extends past the inserts like in this picture









The Camrock on your PYL to me looks and feels like this profile, same as the Jones Mountain Twin









I wouldn't say it rides or feels like a camber board at all to me anyway, very much a hybrid feel. The EC2 BTX is completely different because it has "camber" under your feet and rocker between









I think you just need to ride it a bit and figure it out, it doesn't ride like a LibTech and it doesn't feel like the Hovercraft, it's a completely different thing for sure. There are a lot of different Camrock profiles, all Camrock means is Camber/Rocker, they make varying versions of it. I never noticed any difference in edge hold at high speed versus slower speeds like you do on a real camber deck.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

What torpedo wrote above is very true. 

Many Camrock boards (AKA PopCam, AKA Rocker Camber Rocker) are really good old cambered boards with very slightly lifted contact points. There are huge variations in where the various companies (and model with each company) break from the cambered section to the rockered sections. The Pick Your Line that I played with had its cambered section extending out past the inserts (but that may have been pre-production). Post up a picture of the profile of your PYL if you can.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I couldn't find a profile diagram from the PYL specifically so it may have camber out just past the inserts, but it didn't feel like the camber went much past your feet at all. I think the mountain twin also changed this year and pushed the camber just past the inserts. My point was mostly that the contact points may vary from the Hovercraft quite a bit (feels like way more rocker to me, the Hovercraft to me feels pretty much full camber). You might have go lay the board down and snap a photo to compare


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

*Larger photos*

These should be a bit better.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

The photos are helpful. Are the last two of the same board? Possible the angle but they look dissimilar to the others. Thhe first bunch are small but seem to show camber extending well past the inserts. Is that correct. Is that the Pick Your Line?


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

All photos same board. First angles were nose and last few were tail, except for second from last (looking from tail to nose) and last (looking from nose to tail)


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

*Yes.*

This is the pick your line.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ARSENALFAN said:


> All photos same board. First angles were nose and last few were tail, except for second from last (looking from tail to nose) and last (looking from nose to tail)


They seem to show camber extending well past the inserts. Is that correct?


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> They seem to show camber extending well past the inserts. Is that correct?


Correct. The board is slightly off the ground extending past both inserts. Thanks for the help by the way!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Correct. The board is slightly off the ground extending past both inserts. Thanks for the help by the way!


That is what I had seen as well. There are some descriptions online (I am unsure if they originated with the manufacturer) that stated that this deck had camber between the inserts. That is written about other boards as well. In actuality when we have looked at those boards, they all had camber extending well past the inserts (almost to the contact points). These decks perform very much like conventional camber boards with a bit of the benefit of lifted contact points (makes them less catchy).

An interesting side note to all of this is that the actuality of profiles are often not what is expected.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

*Fantastic*

Once again, thanks for your help. Last question: would you expect it to take me a little while to get used to "loading" this board into turns as opposed to my EC2? Is the technique for turns a little different?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Once again, thanks for your help. Last question: would you expect it to take me a little while to get used to "loading" this board into turns as opposed to my EC2? Is the technique for turns a little different?


Cmaber certainly has its own feel. The boards tend to be among the most energetic out there (but other factors play into that as well). What size did you get in this model? What is your weight and your foot size? I ask because matching stiffness in cambered boards is even more critical than in other profiles.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Cmaber certainly has its own feel. The boards tend to be among the most energetic out there (but other factors play into that as well). What size did you get in this model? What is your weight and your foot size? I ask because matching stiffness in cambered boards is even more critical than in other profiles.


I weigh 175-180 and my foot is a 10.5.  I bought a 159.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

I found my goat, Ec2, to turn different then my cambered ET. You have to kind of push the contact points into the ground by loading the board and then you rail it. I also noticed that camber needs more power from legs. Anyways, sick board choice.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> I found my goat, Ec2, to turn different then my cambered ET. You have to kind of push the contact points into the ground by loading the board and then you rail it. I also noticed that camber needs more power from legs. Anyways, sick board choice.


Yeah. I found I liked the board the most on a curvy blue run where I was balls out (65km/h) and carving as opposed to wide open fields where I was flatlining and throwing in the occasional speed check.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

And to be more specific: Camber extends just beyond the inserts, not well beyond.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

That make a lot more sense than the camber being limited to between the bindings (where it could not be compressed by rider weight and would offer little benefit). The sizing on your 159 is a solid fit for your specs. I think you are going to adjust nicely to this board and will end up enjoying it a lot. Camber has its benefits (energy, edge hold and responsiveness to name a few) but there is an adjustment period. Stoked to hear what you think in a couple of weeks!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Your such a fantastic resource to this forum. That is just what I needed: some positive vibes!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I had a Signal Omni that had almost the same profile. The board was a blast to ride. The camber really lets you ride it anywhere and feel comfortable doing it. The rocker is nice for when you're just slow cruising and messing around. It really makes the board feel more "lively" at slow speeds since you can engage the rocker to make butters and presses a breeze. Have fun riding it man, I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

I just got mine, it seems that mine has more camber and goes pass the inserts more? It's a 156, maybe it's my table, but if I lay it on the floor you can see the minor rocker up front. It rises up a bit more when you load the camber.

http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226644_10151363234621665_1458566474_n.jpg


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

@arsenalfan: could you post another pic of the camber profile (side view), from the front binding up to the nose?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

skip11 said:


> I just got mine, it seems that mine has more camber and goes pass the inserts more? It's a 156, maybe it's my table, but if I lay it on the floor you can see the minor rocker up front. It rises up a bit more when you load the camber.
> 
> http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226644_10151363234621665_1458566474_n.jpg


That is what I had seen as well. Pretty much classic Rocker Camber Rocker (which is a very fun design).


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, but it's supposed to have a freeride camrock which you can see here Nidecker Snowboards - Technology Camber. The diagram is totally different that what you get. So I'm just wondering if it's supposed to be like the diagram or since they moved the production to Elan, the camrock changes a bit as well.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

The sub-message of this thread is that the tech that is described in the literature is not always what shows up in the board...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I think the Never SUmmer and Flying V and C3 are better versions of rocker and camber IMO.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

I haven't tried C3 yet but I don't really like NS' version when I demoed the Evo. I rode the T.Rice for 2 seasons before I got the YES the other day.


----------

